# I Waited Very Patiently



## jobe05 (Oct 19, 2007)

I was very good...., surprised myself by leaving my hands off of JW's
wine that he sent me about 6 or 7 years ago........ at least it seems
that long ago, maybe it's only been a couple of weeks.....



Well, for a long time I have been trying to think of not just what
would go with this wine, but what would be deserving of this
wine............. 



I do have a history with wild grapes that go back to my teen years.
Unfortunately all I knew what to do with them before I got into wine
making was jelly or as a sauce to go over wild duck or rabbit. The
wild grapes I was use to had an almost Grape juice, or grape Popsicle
flavor. After JW posted he was going to make wine from these type
grapes, I could only imagine what that would be like.



So ............... I said the bottle was in the fridge for this
weekends grand opening, and today is Friday......... and LET THE
WEEKEND BEGIN!!!!!



I chose a simple yet deserving meal for this wine






Fillet Mignon, Sea Scallops, Saphron Rice, and Califlower. My oldest son and I had the Scallops, y wife and youngest son had shrimp scewers with Masta's Mojo spice on them.

This wine was unbeleivable! My hats off to you JW



This wine was just like I imagined, Nice grape flavor, very full bodied and left on the sweet side. No one could possibly make a better meal with a better wine (at least for me) than this meal.








Sadly................ It ended as fast as it began............



:






As said JW........ My hats off to you, that was one of the top bottles of wine I have ever had, sincerely, you did a great job with this wine. Thank you so much for sharing it with me................

Now what was so different about that second bottle you sent me....... I may have to find out.
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Oct 19, 2007)

My goodness. That sounds great Jobe- both the wine and the meal! My oldest boy "cooked today" on his day off. He had gotten a couple subs, so we had sub pieces with WE Trinity Red wine. I think- make that know you had a much better meal! My hat's off to both you and JW for such a good meal with his great wine!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow JW, now thats a great review!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 20, 2007)

That "ole bastard" knows how to make wines now. I too can attest to that


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 20, 2007)

He sure does Waldo..... After the initial very pleasant surprise Grape taste, I was very surprised and pleased of the balance on this wine. If I recall, this was his first gallon batch that was rather experimental, so that makes this even more of a surprise that he got a handle on what the wine needed in order to come out perfectly like he did. Thats wat I have a problem with......... I can only fix a bad wine well after the wine is done and just flavor it with something. JW seems to have hit this spot on the first time. Impressive.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice looking meal there. Sounds like good pairings. Those scallops look great!


----------

